# Charles Tyrwhitt suit quality



## Jake1990 (Jan 5, 2009)

Having glanced at my father's CT brochure this evening I spotted suit. Does anyone have experience with CT suits/this one in particular? What is the quality like? I'd get the three piece if I do decide to go for it. Sale prices are inviting.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow, that is incredibly inexpensive for a three piece suit with canvas construction. But the working button holes would worry me because if the sleeves are not perfect thats major surgery on the garment to get them to fit right.


----------



## caktaylor (Sep 3, 2009)

I have this suit coat



and the matching pants.

I purchased it from one of the CT stores in Manhattan during a trip there in late September. I purchased it because it fit me perfectly without alteration. I needed only to have the trousers hemmed. (They come unhemmed.)

In my opinion, it is a lower quality garment than my H-F Madisons, H-F Ltd's, and BB Fitzgerald. The fabric does not seem as soft as those other suits. In my opinion, CT seems to be the Jos. A. Bank of the UK. They are always having a sale, and their stuff doesn't seem to be quite as good as the competition. 

(Full disclosure: I own JAB items, including a few suits. I am quite happy with them for the money I paid. But, I do not consider any of the JAB items I own to be "best in class". And, I think the MSRPs of their products are laughable.)

But, as I said, it fit me perfectly, so I was able to overlook some of its shortcomings. It is more "fitted" than American suits. And, as a tall (6"0"), thin (145 lbs) man, that works out well for me.

Leighton is correct. With the working button holes, sleeve length fit is very important. Fortunately, they have a very good return policy. Since it is a sale item, you have 14 days following receipt to return your purchase for any reason. It should come with a pre-paid return shipping label.


----------



## Mr_David (Jun 14, 2009)

Leighton said:


> Wow, that is incredibly inexpensive for a three piece suit with canvas construction.


Just to clarify, that's just for the jacket. CT sells their suits in separates; the waistcoat and trousers carry their own price tag.

I have several of these, and they seem to be good daily wear suits - certainly nothing over the top. The floating canvas chestpieces are well constructed. IMO, these are certainly a notch up from the typical fused department store suits you would find in a similar price range.

I prefer their Italian wool travel suits over these. There is a big jump in quality and construction between the two.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

I purchased an entire 3 piece suit from them back before summer.

Good stuff for £200, but at full prices I would not consider it. Luckily the fit was great and I used their online measurements to figure out what I needed and if it worked. What they advertised is exactly what I got and it fits well.

A lot of posters have slagged CT suits, but mine was a win. It didn't have any odd incongruities with construction. Mine isn't full canvas. It's the charcoal herringbone suit with working cuffs.


----------



## Jake1990 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you for your comments, it is currently in the post.


----------



## Marcellionheart (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry to bump this thread, but I was looking at this exact same suit today and was pondering buying it (with a waist coat). How do you find the suit? Moreover, I'm 5'10" and am slightly nervous about the working cuff and the sleeve length. 

Cheers,

--Marcel


----------



## Jake1990 (Jan 5, 2009)

I also got the three piece. It's a good suit. Worth the money I paid, but don't pay full price! Can't offer any insights on the sleeve if it's not the right length. Fits me perfectly.


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

I agree, they do seem like the UK version of JAB. I have never seen something on there sell for MFRP. Perhaps i only look during sales but it seems to good to be true. Their stuff does look good though, some of the shirts look great...

Any word on their shirts?

KM


----------



## Jake1990 (Jan 5, 2009)

Shirts are good. I'll shortly be taking advantage of the current sale. The classic fit ones are massive on me, but I find this with most places.


----------

